# Hoping to Adopt This Beauty...



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm always looking for another bunny. For some reason I've always wanted 3. Well... I was looking on Petfinders and seen this beauty. I'm trying to talk my husband into adopting her. I've adopted from this rescue before. 



Wish me luck that my husband will let me get her. I talked to Laura(midwest R&R)tonight and Emmy was just spayed today soI won't be able to get her for 2 weeks, if I'm allowed. Here's a picture.






Emmy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 25, 2009)

She's Beautiful.

I really hope your husband agrees to let you get her. Tell him their is no difference with having 2 or 3 bunnies.

Good Luck.

Susan


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you. He kinda said that himself, so I'm hoping. Lol. I got our 5 yr old daughter helping me. :weee:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 25, 2009)

I say go for it! She is adorable! She would make your duo a beautiful trio.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Janet. I'm trying. Lol. He loves the bunnies too, so it might be easy. IDK.We'll see. Lol.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 25, 2009)

Have you tried hypnosis yet? I am sure there are some sites online that will teach you how to hypnotize...


----------



## CKGS (Jul 25, 2009)

Umm.. Shock therapy?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope you can get her. Midwest is a great rescue to adopt from


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 25, 2009)

Aww, She is very cute! I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe just sneak her in as a moving teddy bun.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 27, 2009)

My husband said if we get Emmy thats the last Bunny! Lol. So I think we're makinga trip to Michigan in 2 weeks to go meet her. I hope. So I hope nothing comes up in the next two weeks to stop my visit. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: I'm happy


----------



## CKGS (Jul 27, 2009)

YEAH!!! I'm so excited for you! I hope she's the bunny meant for you! Congrats!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks!! We got my first bunny, Sassy from this Rescue. I've talked to Laura and she's told me everything she can about the bunny. I told her about 2 bunnies I was interested in and she told me which bunny would be better for my home and kids. She knows this bunny will be in my daughters room. But I will be taking care of her. I hope to maybe have a trio later on. Daisy and Rascal are in the living room.


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 27, 2009)

She is so beautiful! I hope you can adopt her so we can see more pics of her :biggrin2:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 28, 2009)

Just ignore this person would be the best idea as they seem to want to stir up trouble. Move on to something better and don't waste your time.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 28, 2009)

CKGS wrote:


> Just ignore this person would be the best idea as they seem to want to stir up trouble. Move on to something better and don't waste your time.


Yes, we don't get very many trolls here at all, this is a rare one. 'Duncan' is under quarantine in our 'special' troll room. Ignore any other old posts, I'll be removing them. We'll end it here. 

Thanks and sorry! 

sas :rollseyes


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 28, 2009)

I was so confused and thought you guys meant me LOL. Then I realized that mods moved that persons posts.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 28, 2009)

I am confused???? if someone wants to PM me,thats fine.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 28, 2009)

omg gratz on the new fuzzbaby hope u get her!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 28, 2009)

*Camarie wrote: *


> omg gratz on the new fuzzbaby hope u get her!



Thanks. I hope we get her too. We can't go up theretil August 15th or 16th cause of scheduling. So if she's a right fit we'll be bringing her home. 



And if she's not the rightfit, they have LOTS of other bunnies in their shelter.


----------



## avabun (Jul 30, 2009)

with laura, you are in good hands 

good luck and if i am working that weekend, i will make sure to say hello!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 30, 2009)

*avabun wrote: *


> with laura, you are in good hands
> 
> good luck and if i am working that weekend, i will make sure to say hello!


Sounds Great :wave:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 5, 2009)

I got some new updated pictures of Emmy. She is beautiful! Can't wait to go meet her.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 5, 2009)

Aww, She is very cute! When are you supposed to get her?


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm going August 15 or 16. Either day. Gonna try to go Saturday. Sooner the better.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool, I can't wait to see and hear more about her


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 5, 2009)

If your interested, I may add her to my Blog with Daisy and Rascal. That way I won't have 2 Blogs. I'll let you know. Thanks.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool :dude:

Just let me know when she is added


----------



## luvall (Aug 12, 2009)

its great that you are choosing to adopt!!!! she is so cute!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks! I've adopted from them before My sweet Sassy who passed away. 

THIS SUNDAY is the big day!! I go to Michigan. :biggrin2:

We are so excited. I built a big NIC cage for her, toys. We are ready. :rabbithop

I've been waiting 3 long weeks, and now it's almost here.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

congrats on being able to get her!!! 
she is really beautiful, and she is a great addition to your bun crew


----------

